# ادارة المخاطر



## البرنس2005 (25 أبريل 2011)

إدارة مخاطر 
أن تكون الشريحة الأولى من رأس المال اكبر من أو يساوي الشريحة الثانية + الشريحة الثالثة و قد قررت اللجنة أن يكون هذا القيد رهنا بالإدارة الوطنية.

عند حساب نسبة رأس المال الإجمالية للبنك يتم إيجاد صلة رقمية بين مخاطر الائتمان و مخاطر السوق عن طريق ضرب مقياس المخاطرة السوقية في 12,5 ثم إضافة الناتج إلى مجموعة الأصول المرجحة لأوزان المخاطرة , و بما أن المخاطرة السوقية قد تختلف من بنك لآخر فقد تضمنت مقترحات اللجنة طرقاً إحصائية لقياس هذه المخاطرة models at. risk value ,و بالتالي تصبح :

نسبة الملاءة المصرفية الجديدة MC donaugh = إجمالية رأس المال (شريحة1 + شريحة2 + شريحة3 )

الأصول المرجحة بأوزان المخاطرة +( مقياس المخاطرة السوقية × 12,5)(15)

ومعنى ذلك الأصول المرجحة بأوزان المخاطرة +( مقياس المخاطرة السوقية×12,5 ) يجب أن تكون اكبر من إجمالي رأس المال ب 12,5 مرة على الأكثر .

و إذا كان مقترح بازل الجديد قد حافظ على منطق حساب المتطلبات الدنيا للأموال الخاصة كنسبة بين الأموال الخاصة و المخاطر المترتبة و حصرها عند مستوى 8% فإنه طوّر طريقة قياس هذه المخاطر من خلال إدخال تغييرات جذرية مست معاملات ترجيح المخاطر , حيث أصبحت لا تتوقف على الطبيعة القانونية للمقترضين بل على نوعية القرض في حد ذاته ,بالإضافة إلى اقتراح طرق جديدة لقياس الخطر تمثلت أساسا في : 

- المقاربة المعيارية المتمثلة في التنقيط الخارجي " la notation externe " التي ترتكز على تصنيف المخاطر حسب وكالات التنقيط .

- مقاربة التنقيط الداخلي للقرض , و هي طريقة قاعدية جديدة تقوم على أساس تصنيف المخاطر اعتمادا على احتمالات العجز المتوقعة من طرف البنوك المعنية و ذلك بالنسبة لكل حوافظها (سواء تعلق الأمر بالجماعات المحلية ومؤسسات القطاع العام , البنوك و مؤسسات الاستثمار , المؤسسات الصناعية و التجارية , العملاء , الخواص

المطلب الثاني : مخاطر التشغيل وفق بازل]

تعتبر مخاطر التشغيل تقليديا من المخاطر المفهومة في المؤسسات المالية و المصرفية لدى العاملين و لكن التطور السريع في العمل المصرفي يتطلب إصدار القوانين المصرفية التي تنظم أعمالها و هذا لمواكبة التطورات المصرفية والمالية المتلاحقة بصورة علمية وعملية ونتيجة التقدم الهائل في تكنولوجيا المعلومات والانتشار الملفت في الأدوات المالية المعقدة التركيب في العقدين الماضيين أبرزت نقاط ضعف عدّة في الإجراءات والسياسات القديمة التي وضعت لتجنب الخسائر الناتجة عن مخاطر التشغيل , برز ذلك خصوصاً بعد ظهور عدد من العمليات و الفضائح في القطاع المصرفي التي كبدت بعض المصارف خسائر طائلة أدت في بعض الأحيان إلى إفلاسها بالكامل , كذلك فإن العولمة في مجال الصناعة المصرفية و النمو الهائل في حجم المؤسسات المصرفية و كذلك الاتساع الكبير في نطاق أعمالها أدى الى ظهور أنواع جديدة من المخاطر في سير الأعمال اليومية لم تكن موجودة في السابق حيث كانت الادارة العليا بالمصارف و المؤسسات المالية أقرب الى الدوائر المختلفة في المصرف او المؤسسات المالية و قادرة بالتالي على مراقبتها 
عن كثب و تحديد مخاطرها بدقة عالية وقد اكتسبت مفهوم مخاطر التشغيل أهمية كبيرة بعد سقوط بنك الاعتماد و التجارة الدولي السابق و بنك (بارينغز ) عام 1995م و ذلك اثر انكشاف عمليات الاحتيال التي قام بها أحد موظفي الخزينة لديها (نيك ليسون) و قد أثارت ونبهت هذه القضية المصارف إلى المخاطر المرتبطة بالعمليات المصرفية و لقنتها دروسا أساسية في العمل و الممارسات المصرفية و أهمها فصل وظائف المتاجرة عن وظائف التنفيذ في دوائر الخزينة و ضرورة فهم الإدارة العليا في المصرف لمخاطر العمل خصوصا في مجال الأدوات التي لا تظهر مخاطرها مباشرة كالأدوات المشتقة وتعرّف مخاطر التشغيل الاتفاقية الجديدة للملائمة المصرفية بازل(2) بأنها مخاطر الخسارة الناجمة عن عدم ملائمة أو تعطل الإجراءات الداخلية أو الأشخاص و الأنظمة أو الأحداث الخارجية ويشمل المخاطر القانونية و يستثني منها المخاطر الإستراتيجية و السمعة و قد حددت لجنة بازل(2) الخسائر الناجمة عن مخاطر التشغيل بأنها تشمل الغش و الاحتيال من داخل المصرف و ذلك مخالفة لاجا راءات المصارف و العمليات غير المصرّح عنها من قبل موظف أو أكثر و الخطأ المعتمد في إدخال البيانات و الغش الاحتيال من خارج المصرف و تشمل السرقة و التزوير و سرقة المعلومات التي ينتج عنها خسائر مالية و دخول الأنظمة المعلوماتية من خارج المصرف دون إذن , كذلك الممارسات الوظيفية و الصحية و الأمنية و التي يترتب عليها خسائر مادية على المصرف مثل الإضرابات العمالية و الحوادث غير المغطاة التي تصيب الموظفين خلال أوقات الدوام و أيضا عمليات الزبائن و الخدمات و المنتجات و التي ينتج عنها خسائر نقدية نظراً لعدم احترام المصرف لالتزاماته المهنية تجاه عملائه و زبنائه كالسرية المصرفية و ممارسة أعمل غير مشروعة يحرّمها القانون كتبييض الأموال و الأضرار المادية التي تصيب المصرف نتيجة الكوارث الطبيعية أو العمليات الإرهابية أو الحربية و التوقف الفجائي للعمل أو في الأنظمة المعلوماتية أو انقطاع التيار الكهربائي و توقف شبكة الاتصالات و أيضا تنفيذ العمليات و تقديم الخدمةإيفاء موردي و عملاء و زبائن المصرف بالتزاماتهم لسبب ما , لهذا لن يكون صعبا على المصارف الالتزام باتفاقية بازل(2) , حيث و قد التزمت بتنفيذ تلك المعايير و من جهة أخرى هناك ثمة تحدي يكمن في الحاجة إلى إدخال المفاهيم الحديثة للمصارف و المؤسسات المالية في إدارة المخاطر التي ستؤدي إلى تغيير طبيعة عمل العديد من الدوائر في المصارف بشكل جذري خصوصاً دائرتي التفتيش و التدقيق الداخلي التي لن تعود وظائفها التقليدية ملائمة بعد اعتماد أنظمة معلوماتية لقياس المخاطر التشغيلية حيث سيصبح تركيز التفتيش و التدقيق الداخلي على التأكد من حسن تطبيق الدوائر المختلفة للرقابة الذاتية في نشاطها و عدم مخالفة السياسات و الإجراءات الموضوعة من قبل الإدارة العليا .

و عليه ينبغي تغيير الثقافة الداخلية في كل مؤسسة مالية أو مصرفية في أي بلاد ليصبح الموظفون أكثر إدراكا و وعيا للمخاطر التي تواجه المصارف و انعكاساتها المختلفة على نتائجه و هذا يتطلب دورة تدريب للعاملين في المصارف على مختلف المستويات ليكتسبوا كفاءات جديدة تمكنهم من تحديد المخاطر بشكل أفضل و تحمّل مسؤولية عملهم بشكل مباشر و أكثر شمولية . 

كما سيتم تقييم أنشطة المصارف بحسب طبيعتها و يتم وضع مخصصات (متطلبات) رأس المال في صورة معامل بيتا (Bêta)(معامل درجة حساسية المخاطر في متطلبات كل نشاط – المترجم ) لكل نشاط تقوم به المصارف , كما هو مبين في الجدول (1) و بالنسبة لمنهج الإدارة الداخلية فإنه يقع استعمال نفس القواعد السابقة بعد تجويدها (من الجودة) و ذلك بإضافة مؤشرات جديدة من قبل سلطات الإشراف مثل مؤشرات درجة التعرّض للمخاطر , و احتمالات وقوع الخسائر مع الأخذ في الحسبان الخسائر المتوقعة , و ما إلى ذلك من المؤشرات و ذلك بعد مراجعة أفضليات و أوضاع العمليات الحالية لإدارة المخاطر في المصارف . 

الفرع الثاني : أنواع المخاطر التشغيلية 

ترى لجنة بازل أن" المخاطر التشغيلية" تعبير له معان مختلفة في الصناعة المصرفية , و على ذلك فإن البنوك و لأغراض داخلية أن تعتمد على تعريفها الخاص للمخاطر التشغيلية , و يمكن تحديد أنواع المخاطر التشغيلية المتعلقة بأحداث معينة و التي تنطوي على احتمال التسبب في خسارة كبيرة , منها على سبيل المثال ما يلي :

أ-الاحتيال الداخلي :
يلك الأفعال من النوع الذي يهدف إلى الغش أو إساءة استعمال الممتلكات أو التحايل على القانون و اللوائح التنظيمية , أو سياسة الشركة من قبل مسئوليها أو العاملين فيها .

ب-الاحتيال الخارجي:
أي أفعال يقوم بها طرف ثالث من النوع الذي يهدف إلى الغش أو إساءة استعمال الممتلكات أو التحايل على القانون .

ج-ممارسات العمل ة الأمان في مكان العمل :
الأعمال التي تتسق مع طبيعة الوظيفة و اشتراطات قوانين الصحة و السلامة أو أية اتفاقيات أو الأعمال التي ينتج عنها دفع تعويضات عن إصابات شخصية .

د-الممارسات المتعلقة بالعملاء و منتجات الأعمال :
الإخفاق غير المتعمّد أو الناتج عن الإهمال في الوفاء بالالتزامات المهنية تجاه عملاء محددين (بما في ذلك اشتراطات الصلاحية و الثقة ) أو الإخفاق الناتج عن طبيعة تصميم المنتج .

ه-الأضرار في الموجودات المادية :
الخسائر أو الأضرار التي تلحق بالموجودات المادية جراء كارثة طبيعية أو أية أحداث أخرى .

و-توقف العمل و الخلل في الأنظمة بما في ذلك أنظمة الكمبيوتر 
: أي تعطيل في الأعمال أو خلل في الأنظمة .

ز-التنفيذ و إدارة المعاملات 
إدارة العمليات و العلاقات مع الأطراف التجارية المقابلة و البائعين .

المطلب الثالث: إدارة مخاطر التشغيل وفق


الفرع الأول: إدارة المخاطر: مفهوم , أهمية وإجراءات إدارتها 
أولا: مفهوم إدارة المخاطر

هناك من يعرّف إدارة المخاطر بأنها عملية الأخذ بالمخاطر المحسوبة وهي وسيلة نظامية لتحديد المخاطر وترتيب أولوياتها و تطبيق الإستراتيجيات للتقليل من المخاطر , هذه الوسيلة تتضمن كل من الوقاية من المخاطر المحتملة ة الاكتشاف المبكر للمشاكل الفعلية هي عملية مستمرة وتشرك الموظفين على جميع المستويات بالمؤسسة .

و يعرّف "طارق عبد العال " إدارة المخاطر على أنها " منهج أو مدخل علمي للتعامل مع المخاطر البحتة عن طريق توقع الخسائر العارضة المحتملة و تصميم و تنفيذ إجراءات من شأنها أن تقلل من إمكانية حدوث الخسارة أو الأثر المالي للخسائر التي تقع إلى حد أدنى 
- وعرّفت لجنة التنظيم المصرفي المنبثقة عن هيئة قطاع المصارف في الو.م.أ إدارة المخاطر بأنها تلك العملية التي يتم من خلالها رصد المخاطر , و تحديدها , و قياسها , و مراقبتها , و الرقابة عليها , و ذلك بهدف ضمان فهم كامل لها و الاطمئنان بأنها ضمن الحدود المقبولة , والإطار الموافق عليهما من قبل مجلس إدارة المصرف للمخاطر .

- أما اللجنة الرقابية لصندوق النقد العربي فقد عرّفت إدارة المخاطر المصرفية على أنها " إدارة مستقلة في المصرف تقوم بتطبيق السياسات الخاصة بالمخاطر 

و التأكد من تنفيذ اللوائح القانونية الخاصة بالنشاطات المصرفية بالإضافة إلى وضع 

نظام شامل لمراقبة تلك النشاطات بشكل دوري , بالإضافة إلى الحصول على معلومات كافية عن أي نشاط جديد يرغب البنك بتمويله و ذلك من خلال إجراء دراسة جدوى لتحديد حجم العوائد , و المخاطر المتوقعة .

ثانيا : أهمية إدارة المخاطر

لعل من أبرز دواعي الاهتمام بتسيير أو إدارة مخاطر الصرف نذكر :

- اندماج بلدان العالم الثالث في المنظومة الاقتصادية الدولية 
( ظاهرة 
التدويل) في إطار الإصلاحات الاقتصادية الشاملة و العمل في بيئة 
اقتصادية دولية تعتمد على الآليات النقدية خاصة , مما يتطلب الاهتمام بقضايا سعر الصرف وما يرتبط به من مخاطر .

- بروز أنماط جديدة للتجارة الدولية و التدفقات الاستثمارية المتمثلة أساسا في دول جنوب شرقي آسيا و الصين وما يرتبط به من زيادة في التقلبات في أسواق الصرف .

- إنّ التدفقات الجديدة لمواجهة متطلبات التجارة و الاستثمار في الدول التي تمر بمرحلة انتقال سوف تولّد الحاجة إلى إستراتيجية جديدة لإدارة المخاطرة .

- تقلبات أسعار الصرف – يمكن أن – بل تؤثر على النتائج المالية للمؤسسات دولية النشاط و على نقديتها الجاهزة .

- انعكاس آثار التغيرات في سعر الصرف على مختلف مصالح أو وظائف المؤسسة دولية النشاط ( تخطيط , تموين , إنتاج , تسويق , مالية , خزينة...) و ما ينجر عن ذلك من اتجاه إلى المضاربة . 

- تحسّن القدرة التنافسية ( في مجال السعر خاصةً) للمؤسسات مرتبط بمدى التحكّم في خطر الصرف و إدارته بفعالية و كفاءة , على اعتبار أن هذا الخطر يعتبر عاملاً هاماً و محدّداً لأسعار التكلفة الخاصة في مثل دول العالم الثالث التي تستند في مدخلات عملياتها الإنتاجية إلى مواد أولية و وسيطية مستوردة .

- ارتفاع تكلفة الإجراءات و الترتيبات الإدارية أو المركزية للوقاء من مخاطر الصرف .

و ذلك بالاعتقاد الخاطئ بأن المصارف المركزية و الحكومات تستطيع لو أرادت أن تسيطر على أسعار الصرف .

و هكذا غدت إدارة مخاطر العملات الأجنبية ذات أهمية كبيرة في مثل البلدان التي تمر بمرحلة انتقال , على الرغم من التعقيد المتزايد لهذه العملية في الوقت نفسه وهو ما يستدعي إدارة آلية تقلبات أسعار الصرف بعناية فائقة وبكل حذر وفعالية في الوقت ذاته , وكل ذلك بانتقاء الأدوات أو التقنيات المستخدمة في هذا الميدان وهي كثيرة بما ينسجم وخصائص البلدان النامية , لان التقنيات المعاصرة يمكن أن تكون مكلفة للغاية و من ثم تنمحي منافع إدارة المخاطرة و تتحول إلى خسائر .

ثالثا : إجراءات إدارة المخاطر 

على مؤسسات الخدمات المالية الإسلامية إتباع إجراءات سليمة لتنفيذ كل عناصر إدارة المخاطر , بما في ذلك تحديد المخاطر , و قياسها و تخفيفها و مراقبتها و الإبلاغ عنها , و التحكم فيها .

و تقضي هذه الإجراءات تطبيق سياسات ملائمة , و سقوف و إجراءات و أنظمة معلومات إدارة فعّالة لاتخاذ القرارات و إعداد التقارير الداخلية عن المخاطر بما يتناسب مع نطاق و مدى طبيعة أنشطة تلك المؤسسات على مؤسسات الخدمات المالية الإسلامية أن تتأكد من وجود نظام رقابة كاف يشتمل على إجراءات مناسبة للمراجعة و المطابقة , و يجب أن تكون :

(أ) إجراءات الرقابة مطابقة للقواعد و المبادئ الشرعية .

(ب) مطابقة للسياسات و الإجراءات التي تفرضها السلطة الإشرافية و السياسات و 

الإجراءات الداخلية لتلك المؤسسات .

(ج) أن تأخذ في الاعتبار سلامة إجراءات إدارة المخاطر .


على مؤسسات الخدنات المالية الإسلامية أن تتأكد من وجود نوعية و دّقة توقيت تقارير الإبلاغ عن المخاطر المقدمة إلى السلطات الإشرافية .

و بالإضافة إلى النظام القياسي المعتمد لإعداد التقارير , يجب على تلك المؤسسة أن تكون مستعدة لتقديم المعلومات الإضافية و الطوعية اللازمة لتحديد المشاكل و التي يحتمل أن تؤدي إلى نشوء مخاطر انعدام الثقة .

و يجب – حيث يلزم – أن تبقى المعلومات الواردة في التقرير سرية و أن لا يتم الإفصاح عنها للجمهور .

على مؤسسات الخدمات المالية الإسلامية أن تقوم بالإفصاح عن المعلومات لأصحاب حسابات الاستثمار بصورة ملائمة و منتظمة حتى يتمكن أصحاب هذه الحسابات من تقييم المخاطر المحتملة لاستثماراتهم و العوائد عليها , و من أجل حماية مصالحهم عند إتخاذ قراراتهم .

و تستخدم لهذا الغرض المعايير الدولية المعمول بها لإعداد التقارير المالية و المراجعة و التدقيق .

الفرع الثاني : إدارة مخاطر التشغيل وفق بازل (2 

تعتبر مخاطر التشغيل مهمة في المنظمات المصرفية , و لكن الاتفاقية الجديدة فقط هي التي أقرّت متطلبات رأس المال خاص لتغطية مخاطر التشغيل , و هناك قياس هذه المخاطر.

(1) منهج المؤشر الأساس . 

(2) المنهج الموّحد.

(3) منهج الإدارة .

(4) منهج توحيد الخسائر .

و هذه القائمة من المناهج تأخذ في الاعتبار درجة تطور المصرف بدءاً بالمصرف البسيط الذي يستخدم منهج مؤشر الأساس و إنتهاءاً بأكثر المصارف تطوراً التي تستخدم مستقبلاً منهج الإدارة الداخلية و منهج توزيع الخسائر , و في إطار منهج مؤشر الأساس يطلب من المصارف الاحتفاظ برأس المال مقابل مخاطر التشغيل مساو لنسبة ثابتة من دخله الخام كما تحددّها السلطات الرقابية و وفق المنهج الموّحد , سيتم تقسيم أنشطة المصارف بحسب طبيعتها و يتم وضع مخصصات (متطلبات) رأس المال , في صورة معامل بيتا (Beta)(معامل درجة حساسية المخاطر في متطلبات كل نشاط – المترجم لكل نشاط تقوم به المصارف , كما هو مبيّن في الجدول [4-3] و بالنسبة لمنهج الإدارة الداخلية فإنه يقع استعمال نفس القواعد السابقة بعد تجويدها , و ذلك بإضافة مؤشرات درجة التعرّض للمخاطر , و إحتمالات وقوع الخسائر مع الأخذ في الحسبان الخسائر المتوقعة , و ما إلى ذلك من المؤشرات , و ذلك بعد مراجعة لأفضليات و أوضاع العمليات الحالية لإدارة المخاطر في المصارف و خاصة إذا كانت مخاطر التشغيل . 

كما أصبحت إدارة مخاطر التشغيل معلماً هاماً من معالم الممارسة الإدارية السليمة خاصة في أسواق المال العالمية , ونظراً للأهمية المتناهية للمخاطر التشغيلية فقد صدر عن لجنة بازل ورقة حول "إطار الأنظمة و الرقابة الداخلية في المؤسسات المصرفية" لتعزيز إدارة المخاطر التشغيلية في 1998 , و أخرى تحت عنوان " المعالجة التنظيمية والقانونية للمخاطر التشغيلية " في سبتمبر 2001 , كما صدر عنها ورقة أخرى بعنوان " الممارسات السليمة للإشراف على إدارة المخاطر التشغيلية " في فبراير 2003 (بعد الورقة الاسترشادية التي صدرت في يوليو 2002).

و قد توصل عدد من المؤسسات إلى نتيجة مفادها أن من شأن برنامج إدارة المخاطر التشغيلية أن يوفر قدراً من الأمان للبنك , فأخذت في التقدم باتجاه معالجة المخاطر التشغيلية باعتبارها مميزة من المخاطر.

و المنهج الصحيح لإدارة المخاطر التشغيلية الذي يختاره البنك سيعتمد على مجموعة من العوامل يدخل ضمنها حجم البنك , و تطوره , و طبيعة أنشطته و مستوى تعقدها .وعلى الرغم من هذه الاختلافات إلاّ أن هناك عوامل أساسية لضمان فعالية إطار إدارة المخاطر التشغيلية في كافة البنوك بصرف النظر عن حجمها أو نطاق عملها .

و يشمل ذلك توفر الإستراتيجيات الواضحة و مدى كفاءة مجلس الإدارة و الإدارة العليا و وجود أسس راسخة للرقابة الداخلية الفعالة (تضمن إلى جانب أمور أخرى , وجود مستويات محددة للمسؤولية و الفصل بين الواجبات), و ذلك إلى جانب فعالية إعداد التقارير الداخلية و خطط الطوارئ. 
المبحث الثاني : إدارة مخاطر التشغيل بالبنوك الإسلامية

المطلب الأول : طرق إدارة مخاطر التشغيل بالبنوك الإسلامية.

أن الطرق المتاحة لتحديد و إدارة المخاطر التي تواجه المؤسسات المالية الإسلامية بها ما هو عام و ما هو خاص , حيث نجد الطرق التقليدية الموحدة التي لا تتعارض مع مبادئ التمويل الإسلامي متاحة بدرجة متساوية للمؤسسات المالية الإسلامية , إضافة لذلك , هناك حاجة لتكييف الأدوات التقليدية أو لتطوير أدوات جديدة تتوافق مع المقتضيات الشرعية و بالمثل فإن عمليات و نظم التحكم الداخلي , و المراجعة الداخلية و الخارجية جميعها قابلة للتطبيق من طرف المؤسسات المالية الإسلامية تماماً مثل ما يتم في المؤسسات التقليدية و رغماً عن ذلك , فإن بالمؤسسات المالية الإسلامية حاجة لتطوير هذه الإجراءات و العمليات بدرجة أكبر تجعلها قادرة على التعامل مع المخاطر الإضافية الخاصة بها

الفرع الأول : الممارسات السليمة في إدارة و مراقبة المخاطر التشغيلية .

يغطي هذا الجزء مبادئ صادرة عن لجنة بازل و هي عبارة عن مجموعة من الممارسات السليمة لإدارة و مراقبة المخاطر التشغيلية.

و هذه المبادئ كالتالي :

المبدأ الأول : يتعين على مجلس الإدارة أن يكون على دراية بالسمات الرئيسية للمخاطر التشغيلية بالبنك باعتبارها فئة متميزة من المخاطر المتعين إدارتها .

المبدأ الثاني : على مجلس الإدارة أن يضمن خضوع إطار إدارة المخاطر التشغيلية الخاص بالبنك إلى عملية تقييم مستمرة و مراجعة شاملة و فعّالة يقوم بها موظفون أكفاء ليس لديهم علاقة عمل بإدارة المخاطر و مؤهلون لمباشرة هذه المهمة.

المبدأ الثالث : يتعين أن تتولى الإدارة العليا التنفيذية المسئولية عن تطبيق إطار إدارة المخاطر التشغيلية الذي يقره مجلس الإدارة , و يجب أن يطبق الإطار على جميع وحدات المؤسسة المصرفية و أن يكون الموظفون في كافة المستويات على دراية بمسؤولياتهم فيما يتعلق بإدارة المخاطر التشغيلية .كما يتعين على الإدارة العليا أيضاً أن تتولى المسؤولية عن تطوير السياسات و الطرق و الإجراءات الخاصة بإدارة المخاطر التشغيلية في كافة أنظمة البنك و أنشطته و منتجاته.

المبدأ الرابع : يجب على البنوك وضع تعريف و تقييم للمخاطر التشغيلية الملازمة لمنتجاتها و أنشطتها و العمليات المتعلقة بمعالجة المنتجات و أنظمتها .

المبدأ الخامس : يجب على البنوك إيجاد طريقة لضمان استمرار تقييم المستوى المقدر(Risk profile ) للمخاطر التشغيلية و الاحتمالات المادية للتعرض للخسائر مع وجود تقارير منتظمة بشأن المعلومات ذات الصلة ترفع للإدارة العليا و مجلس الإدارة بحيث تدعّم الإدارة التفاعلية للمخاطر التشغيلية 

المبدأ السادس : يجب أن تتوفر لدى البنوك سياسات و طرق و إجراءات للسيطرة على المخاطر التشغيلية الجوهرية , كما عليها أن تعمل على تقييم جدوى اعتماد إستراتيجيات بديلة لتحديد المخاطر و السيطرة عليها و أن تعدّل من المستوى المقدّر لمخاطرها التشغيلية باستخدام الإستراتيجيات المناسبة على ضوء مدى قدرتها الكلية على تحمّل المخاطر .

المبدأ السابع : يجب أن تكون لدى البنوك خطط للطوارئ و مواصلة الأعمال لضمان استمرارية قدرتها على العمل و لتقليل الخسائر حال مواجهة أي توقف عن العمل .

المبدأ الثامن : يتعين على الجهات الإشرافية أن تتأكد من أن كافة البنوك و المؤسسات المالية الخاضعة لرقابتها بغض النظر عن حجمها , يتوفر لديها إطار فعّال لتحديد ة تقييم 

و مراقبة و الحد من المخاطر التشغيلية الجوهرية و السيطرة عليها و ذلك من خلال منهج شامل لإدارة المخاطر. 

المبدأ التاسع : يتعين على الجهات الإشرافية أن تجري تقييماً منتظماً لسياسات البنوك و إجراءاتها فيما يتعلّق بالمخاطر التشغيلية و أن تتأكد من وجود آليات مناسبة لإعداد التقارير بما يسمح بأن تكون على دراية بالتطورات الجارية في البنوك .

المبدأ العاشر : يتعين على البنوك أن تقوم بعمليات وافية من الإفصاح العام حتى تمكّن المتعاملين في السوق من تقييم منهجها في إدارة المخاطر التشغيلية .
الفرع الثاني : طرق تحديد المخاطر التشغيلية .

من أجل إدارة المخاطر لابد من تحديدها , فكل منتج أو خدمة يقدمها البنك ينطوي عليها عدّة مخاطر , و على سبيل المثال نجد المخاطر التشغيلية و عملية تحديد المخاطر هاته يجب أن تكون مستمرة و يجب أن تفهم المخاطر على مستوى كل عملية و على مستوى المحفظة ككل .

و هناك عدّة طرق تستخدمها البنوك عادة في تحديد و تقييم المخاطر التشغيلية :

أ-التقييم الذاتي أو تقييم المخاطر : و يقوم بها البنك مقابل قائمة من المخاطر التشغيلية التي يمكن أن يتعرض لها . و هي تتضمن إعداد قوائم للمراجعة أو ورش عمل لتحديد أوجه القوة و الضعف في بيئة إدارة المخاطر التشغيلية .

ب-مسح المخاطر : يتم في هذه الطريقة مسح مختلف وحدات العمل و الإدارات المؤسسية و طرق العمل حسب نوع المخاطر , حيث أن من شأن هذا الإجراء أن يكشف عن أوجه الضعف و أن يساعد في وضع الأولويات للإجراءات الإدارية التصحيحية اللاحقة .

ج-المؤشرات الرئيسية للمخاطر : مؤشرات المخاطر هي إحصاءات و/أو مقاييس غالباً ما تكون مالية يمكن أن تشير إلى وضع المخاطر في البنك .

و تتم مراجعة هذه المؤشرات بصورة دورية (شهرياً أو كل ثلاثة أشهر) لتنبيه البنك إلى أية تغييرات يمكن أن تكون مؤشراً على وزيادة المخاطر و يمكن أن تشمل هذه المؤشرات عدد العمليات الفاشلة و معدلات حضور الموظفين و وتيرة و/أو مدى فداحة الأخطاء و حوادث الإهمال . 

د-القياس : بعد الخطوات السابقة يتبقى معنا خطوة قياس هذه المخاطر حيث أن كل نوع من المخاطر يجب أن ينظر إليه بأبعاده الثلاثة و هي حجمه , مدته , و احتمالية الحدوث لهذه المخاطر , و إنّ القياس الصحيح و الذي يتم في الوقت المناسب على درجة كبيرة من الأهمية بالنسبة إلى إدارة المخاطر .

و قد أخذت بعض البنوك في قياس درجة تعرضها للمخاطر التشغيلية باستخدام عدّة أساليب .

فالبيانات الخاصة بتجربة الخسائر السابقة في البنك , على سبيل المثال , يمكن أن توفر معلومات قيّمة في تقييم احتمالات تعرّض البنك مستقبلاً للمخاطر التشغيلية و ذلك لعمل تطوير إستراتيجية لتقليل المخاطر و السيطرة عليها . و من الطرق الفعّالة للاستفادة من هذه المعلومات وضع إطار للانتظام في تتبع و تسجيل وتيرة وحدة حوادث الخسائر كل على حدة 

و أية معلومات أخرى بشأنها . و تقوم بعض البنوك أيضاً بالجمع بين بيانات الخسائر الداخلية و الخسائر الخارجية مع سيناريوهات التحليل و عوامل التقييم النوعي .

الفرع الثالث : كيفية احتساب متطلبات كفاية رأس المال اللّازم لمواجهة المخاطر التشغيلية .

حسب النظام الجديد لكفاية رأس المال , يتعين على البنوك احتساب متطلبات رأسمالية لمواجهة المخاطر التشغيلية .

طرق احتساب متطلبات رأس المال مقابل المخاطر التشغيلية :

تتضمن ورقة بازل الاسترشادية ثلاث طرق لقياس متطلبات رأس المال , هي :

الطريقة الأولى : منهج المؤشر الأساسي (Basic indicator approach)

تحتسب متطلبات رأس المال بناءً على مؤشر واحد و هو الدخل الإجمالي , و يمكن قياسه بحاصل ضرب الدخل الإجمالي في نسبة ثابتة (ألفا) كما هو مبيّن في المعادلة التالية :

متطلبات رأس المال= متوسط الدخل الإجمالي للسنوات الثلاث الماضية×ألفا*

و هذه الطريقة لا تلائم البنوك النشطة على المستوى الدولي.

(يجب ضرب متطلبات رأس المال في عامل و هو 12,5). 

و لا بد من توفر شرطين لكي يتمكن البنك من استخدام طريقة الأسلوب القياسي هما :

1. وجود إدارة مخاطرة معّالة و رقابة صارمة .

2. وجود إجراءات و كذلك التحقّق من أن رأس المال المحتسب يغطي المخاطر التشغيلية بالفعل . 

الطريقة الثالثة : منهج القياس المتقدم 

سوف يسمح للبنوك التي يتوفر لديها بعض المعايير الصارمة باستخدام النماذج الداخلية ( Internal Models ) لاحتساب متطلبات رأس المال اللّازم لمواجهة المخاطر التشغيلية .

و توجد عدّة طرق منها :

منهج القياس الداخلي ( Internal ;Mesure approach )

منهج توزيع الخسائر (Loss distribution approach )

طريقة بطاقات النقاط ( Scorecards )

المعايير الواجب توفرها لكي يسمح للبنك باستخدام منهج القياس المتقدم :

1.المعايير العامة 

وجود وحدة إدارة مخاطر مستقلة .

توفر مصادر و معلومات كافية .

2.المعايير الوصفية

دور بارز لمجلس الإدارة .

وجود وحدة لإدارة المخاطر التشغيلية .

تقديم تقارير داخلية و التزام ( compliance )

تحليل السيناريوهات 

3.المعايير الكمية

الموازنة مع التعريف .

جمع المعلومات و تحليلها .

يجب استخدام برامج للاختبارات 
( Stress testing ) 

المطلب الثاني : خطوات إدارة مخاطر التشغيل بالبنوك الإسلامية و العناصر الرئيسية فيها .

الفرع الأول : خطوات إدارة مخاطر التشغيل بالبنوك الإسلامية.

أ-تحديد المخاطر التشغيلية
( Risk operationnel identification )

من أجل إدارة مخاطر التشغيل لابد ابتداءً من تحديدها , فكل خدمة يقدمها البنك ينطوي عليها عدّة مخاطر و من بين المخاطر هاته نجد مخاطر التشغيل , و عملية تحديد المخاطر هذه يجب أن تكون مستمرة و يجب أن تفهم المخاطر على مستوى كل عملية و على مستوى المحفظة ككل .

ب-قياس المخاطر التشغيلية
( Risk operationnel measurement )

بعد تحديد المخاطر التشغيلية المتعلقة بنشاط معين , تكون الخطوة الثانية هي قياس هذه المخاطر حيث يجب أن ينظر إليها بأبعادها الثلاثة و هي : حجمها , مدّتها , و احتمالية حدوثها .

الصحيح و الذي يتم في الوقت المناسب على درجة كبيرة من الأهمية بالنسبة إلى إدارة المخاطر التشغيلية .



ج-ضبط المخاطر التشغيلية
( Risk operationnel control )

يجب تحديد و قياس المخاطر التشغيلية بعدها تأتي مرحلة ضبط هذه المخاطر حيث هناك ثلاثة طرق أساسية لضبط هذه المخاطر و ذلك على الأقل لتجني نتائجها العكسية , و هي تجنب أو وضع حدود على بعض النشاطات , تقليل المخاطر أو إلغاء أثر هذه المخاطر .

على الإدارة أن توازن ما بين العائد على مخاطر التشغيل و بين النفقات اللّازمة لضبط هذه المخاطر , 

و على البنوك أن تقوم بوضع حدود لمخاطر التشغيل من خلال السياسات و المعايير و الإجراءات التي تبيّن المسؤولية و الصلاحية . 

ه-مراقبة المخاطر التشغيلية ( Risk operationnel Monitoring )

على البنوك أن تعمل على إيجاد نظام معلومات قادر على تحديد و قياس المخاطر التشغيلية في دّقة , و بنفس الأهمية يكون قادر على مراقبة التغيرات المهمة في وضع المخاطر التشغيلية لدى البنوك .

على سبيل المثال لو توقف عميل ما عن الدفع فهذا يجب أن يظهره نظام المعلومات و كذلك فإن توقّف العميل عن الدفع يترتب عليه حرمان البنك من هامش الربح أيضاً على هذا القرض .

بشكل عام فإن الرقابة على مخاطر التشغيل تعني تطور أنظمة التقارير في البنك التي تبيّن التغييرات المعاكسة في وضع المخاطر التشغيلية لدى البنك و ما هي الاستعدادات المتوفرة لدى البنك للتعامل مع هذه المتغيرات . 

الفرع الثاني : العناصر الرئيسية في إدارة المخاطر التشغيلية .

إنّ إدارة المخاطر التشغيلية يجب أن تشتمل على العناصر الرئيسية التالية :

أ).رقابة فاعلة من قبل مجلس الإدارة و الإدارة العليا :

تتطلب إدارة مخاطر التشغيل إشراف فعلي من قبل مجلس الإدارة و الإدارة العليا و يجب على مجلس الإدارة اعتماد أهداف , و استراتيجيات , و سياسات و إجراءات إدارة مخاطر التشغيل أو غيرها من المخاطر التي تتناسب مع الوضع المالي للمؤسسة و طبيعة مخاطرها , و درجة تحملّها للمخاطر , و يجب أن يتم تعميم تلك الموافقات على كافة مستويات المؤسسة المعنية بتنفيذ سياسات إدارة المخاطر .

كذلك على مجلس الإدارة التأكّد من وجود هيكل فعّال لإدارة المخاطر التشغيلية لممارسة أنشطة البنك , بما في ذلك وجود أنظمة ذات كفاءة لقياس و مراقبة حجم المخاطر التشغيلية و الإبلاغ عنها و التحكّم فيها أما الإدارة العليا فيجب أن تقوم بشكل مستمر بتنفيذ التوجهات الإستراتيجية التي أقرّها مجلس الإدارة , كما أنّ عليها أن تحدّد خطوة واضحة للصلاحيات و المسؤوليات المتعلقة بإدارة و مراقبة المخاطر و الإبلاغ عنها ,

و كذلك ضرورة التأكّد من استقلال القسم المكلّف بإدارة المخاطر التشغيلية و غيرها عن الأنشطة التي تؤدي إلى نشوء المخاطر و أن يتبع مباشرة لمجلس الإدارة أو الإدارة العليا خارج نطاق الإدارة المكلّف بالأنشطة التي تؤدي إلى نشوء المخاطر .

ب- كفاية السياسات و الحدود

على مجلس الإدارة و الإدارة العليا العمل على ضرورة أن تتناسب سياسات إدارة المخاطر التشغيلية مع المخاطر التشغيلية التي تنشأ في البنك , و كذلك ضرورة العمل على إتباع إجراءات سليمة لتنفيذ كافة عناصر إدارة المخاطر التشغيلية بما في ذلك تحديدها , و قياسها , و تخفيفها , و مراقبتها و الإبلاغ عنها و التحكّم فيها , و لذلك يجب تطبيق سياسات ملائمة , و سقوف و إجراءات و أنظمة معلومات و إدارة فعّالة لاتخاذ القرارات و إعداد التقارير اللّازمة بما يتناسب مع نطاق و مدى و طبيعة أنشطة البنوك الإسلامية .

ج-كفاية رقابة المخاطر التشغيلية و أنظمة المعلومات :

إنّ الرقابة الفعّالة لمخاطر البنك تستوجب معرفة و قياسات كافة المخاطر ذات التأثير المادي الكبير و بالتالي فإن رقابة المخاطر تحتاج إلى نظم معلومات قادرة على تزويد الإدارة العليا و مجلس الإدارة بالتقارير اللّازمة و بالوقت المناسب حول أوضاع البنك المالية , الأداء و غيرها .

و يجب أن تنسجم درجة تعقيد أنظمة المعلومات مع حجم البنك و درجة تعقيد نشاطاته , و في الحقيقة تحتاج البنوك إلى إعداد تقارير إدارية تتعلّق بنشاطات رقابة المخاطر , مثل هذه التقارير تشتمل تقارير يومية أو أسبوعية حول وضع الميزانية و الأرباح و الخسائر , قائمة بالديون تحت المراقبة , قائمة بالقروض المستحقة و غيرها , لذلك يتوقع أن يكون لدى البنوك أنظمة معلومات تمكنها من تزويد الإدارة العليا و مجلس الإدارة بكافة التقارير اللّازمة حول حجم و مراقبة مخاطر البنك .

د-كفاية أنظمة الضبط :

إنّ هيكل و تركيبة أنظمة الضبط في البنك هي حاسمة بالنسبة إلى ضمان حسن سير أعمال البنك على وجه العموم و على إدارة المخاطر على وجه الخصوص .

إنّ إنشاء و الاستمرار في تطبيق أنظمة رقابة و ضبط بما في ذلك تحديد الصلاحيات و فصل الوظائف هي من أهم وظائف إدارة البنك . في الحقيقة فإن مهمة فصل الوظائف تعتبر الركيزة الأساسية في موضوع إدارة المخاطر و في حال عدم وجود مثل هذا الفصل , فإنّ مصير و مستقبل البنك سيكون مهدّد بالمخاطر و ربما الفشل و هذا في الحقيقة يتطلّب تدخّل من قبل السلطات الرقابية من أجل تصويب هذا الوضع .

إنّ من أهم حسنات أنظمة الرقابة و الضبط إذا حسن تطبيقها أن توفّر تقارير مالية مهمة ذات مصداقية عالية كذلك تساعد على التقيّد و الالتزام بالأنظمة و القوانين مما يسهم في حماية موجودات البنك .

و نظراً لأهمية هذا الموضوع يجب إبلاء تقارير مدققي الحسابات الداخلي و الخارجي الأهمية اللّازمة من أجل الإطلاع على نطاق أنظمة الرقابة و الضبط .

كذلك يجب أن يتم إعادة النظر من وقت إلى آخر بأنظمة الرقابة للتأكّد من مدى انسجامها مع التغيرات التي تحدث في نشاطات البنك 

المبحث الثالث : مقترح لإدارة مخاطر التشغيل بالبنوك الإسلامية . 
المطلب الأول : مجلس الخدمات المالية الإسلامية و معاييره الرقابية الخاصة بمخاطر التشغيل بالمصارف الإسلامية .
أصدر مجلس الخدمات المالية الإسلامية معاييره الرقابية الخاصة بالمخاطر بالمصارف الإسلامية و هي :

1. معيار كفاية رأس المال للمؤسسات التي تقتصر على تقديم خدمات مالية إسلامية .

2. المبادئ الإرشادية لإدارة المخاطر للمؤسسات التي تقتصر على تقديم خدمات مالية إسلامية .

3. الضوابط الإدارية للمؤسسات التي تقدم الخدمات المالية الإسلامية فقط باستثناء : (أ)مؤسسات التأمين الإسلامية ( التكافل ) , (ب)صناديق الاستثمار المشتركة الإسلامية .

و يعد مجلس الخدمات المالية الإسلامية الهيئة الدولية المسئولة عن إصدار معايير الرقابة على المصارف الإسلامية , و قد شارك في تأسيس المجلس العديد من الدول و منها المملكة العربية السعودية و ماليزيا و البحرين و من الهيئات الدولية , البنك الإسلامي للتنمية و صندوق النقد الدولي . 
و على مؤسسات الخدمات المالية الإسلامية أن تراعي المجموعة الكاملة لمخاطر التشغيل ذات الأهمية التي تؤثر على عملياتها , بما في ذلك مخاطر الخسارة الناتجة عن عدم كفاية أو إخفاق الإجراءات الداخلية , 
و الأشخاص و النظم الناتجة من أحداث خارجية . و تأخذ تلك المؤسسات في الاعتبار الأسباب المحتملة للخسائر الناتجة من عدم الالتزام بالشريعة , و إخفاقها في الوفاء بمسئولياتها الإستئمانية . 

- كما تتعرض مؤسسات الخدمات المالية الإسلامية لمخاطر تتعلّق بعدم الالتزام بالشريعة , و مخاطر ترتبط بمسئولياتها الاستئمانية* تجاه مختلف مقدمي الأموال و تعرّض هذه المخاطر تلك المؤسسات إلى مخاطر قيام مقدمي الأموال بسحب أموالهم , و فقدان العائدات , أو فسخ العقود مما يؤدي إلى تشويه السمعة أو إلى الحد من فرص الأعمال .

- فمخاطر عدم الالتزام بالشريعة تنشأ نتيجة عدم التزام مؤسسات الخدمات الإسلامية بالشريعة التي تحددها الهيئات الشرعية لتلك المؤسسات في البلد الذي تعمل فيه تلك المؤسسات .

- لأن الالتزام بالشريعة يعّد أمراً أساسياً لعمليات مؤسسات الخدمات المالية الإسلامية , و يجب أن تشمل متطلبات هذا الالتزام جميع أعمال تلك المؤسسات و منتجاتها و أنشطتها . و بما أن أغلبية مقدمي الأموال يستخدمون خدمات مصرفية تلتزم بالشريعة لتصحيح التعاملات حسب مقتضيات الشريعة , فإن إدراكهم لالتزام المؤسسات بالشريعة أمر مهم جداً لتعزيز استمرار علاقتهم مع تلك المؤسسات . و في هذا السياق , يصنف الالتزام بالشريعة ضمن فئة أولويات عليا مقارنة بمخاطر محددة أخرى . و إذا لم تعمل تلك المؤسسات وفقاً للشريعة , فيتّم إلغاء العمليات , و لا يعتبر أي دخل ناتج عنها ربحاً مشروعاً .

- و على مؤسسات الخدمات المالية الإسلامية أن تضع إطار عمل شامل و سليم لتطوير و تنفيذ بيئة رقابية احترازية لإدارة مخاطر التشغيل الناشئة عن أنشطتها .

- تنفذ مؤسسات الخدمات المالية الإسلامية إطار العمل المذكور أعلاه بشكل متناسق على كافة مستويات هياكلها التنظيمية , بحيث يفهمه جميع الموظفين ذوي العلاقة .

- يجب على مؤسسات الخدمات المالية الإسلامية أن تجري مراجعات دورية لاكتشاف أوجه الخلل في التشغيل و معالجتها , و يجب أن تشمل المراجعات و التقييم لنظم الرقابة الداخلية على إجراء تدقيق مستقل للحسابات و تقييم يضطلع به مدققين داخليين و/أو خارجيين

المطلب الثاني : مخاطر التشغيل و إدارتها من خلال المبادئ الإرشادية لمجلس الخدمات المالية الإسلامية .

إنّ المبادئ الإرشادية لإدارة المخاطر لمؤسسات الخدمات المالية الإسلامية ( باستثناء المؤسسات التأمينية ) الصادرة عن مجلس الخدمات المالية و الإسلامية و المعتمدة من قبل اللّجنة الشرعية للبنك الإسلامي للتنمية , حيث تحتوي هذه المبادئ على مجموعة من الإرشادات لوضع و تنفيذ إجراءات فعالة لإدارة المخاطر في المؤسسات المالية الإسلامية .

و المبادئ الإرشادية هذه تحدد التطبيق العملي لإدارة المخاطر التي تواجه الأهداف التجارية التي يمكن أن تضعها مؤسسات الخدمات المالية الإسلامية لنفسها , إضافة إلى بعض الممارسات الحالية , و تمت صياغة هذه المبادئ بحيث تكون مكملة لمبادئ إدارة المخاطر المعتمدة حالياً و التي أصدرتها لجنة بازل كمخاطر التشغيل , للإشراف المصرفي و هيئات دولية مختصة بوضع المعايير . 

و فيما يلي المبادئ الإرشادية المنصوص عليها : 

القسم الأول : الطريقة العامة لضوابط إدارة مؤسسات الخدمات المالية الإسلامية :

المبدأ 1-1:
يجب على مؤسسات الخدمات المالية الإسلامية أن تضع إطار عمل لسياسة ضوابط إدارة شاملة تحدد الأدوار و الوظائف الإستراتيجية لكل من عناصر ضوابط الإدارة و الآليات المعتمدة لموازنة مسئوليات الخدمة المالية الإسلامية تجاه مختلف أصحاب المصالح . و يوصى بقيام مجلس الإدارة بتشكيل " لجنة ضوابط الإدارة " يتكون من ثلاثة أعضاء ( عضو من لجنة المراجعة و عالم شريعة و مدير غير تنفيذي ) و تكون مهام اللّجنة التنسيق و التكامل لتنفيذ إطار عمل سياسة ضوابط الإدارة , و تهدف اللّجنة إلى حماية أصحاب المصالح غير المساهمين . 

المبدأ2-1:
يجب على مؤسسات الخدمات المالية الإسلامية أن تتأكد من أن إعداد تقارير معلوماتها المالية و غير المالية يستوفي المتطلبات التي تنص عليها المعايير المحاسبية المتعارف عليها دولياً- و تكون مطابقة لأحكام الشريعة الإسلامية و مبادئها- و التي تسري على قطاع الخدمات المالية الإسلامية و تعتمدها السلطات الإشرافية في الدولة المعنية , و يجب على مجلس الإدارة تشكيل لجنة مراجعة تكون من ثلاثة أعضاء , رئيس و عضوين آخرين يختارهم مجلس الإدارة من أعضاء غير التنفيذيين و لديهم خبرة في تحليل القوائم و المستندات المالية , و تكلّف اللّجنة بالتأكّد من التزام المؤسسة بالمعايير المحاسبية للمؤسسات المالية الإسلامية و تعّد المهمة الرئيسية للّجنة هو الإشراف نيابة عن أصحاب المصالح على سلامة وسائل الرقابة على التقارير المالية و الإجراءات التي تطبقها الإدارة .

القسم الثاني : حقوق أصحاب حسابات الاستثمار : 

المبدأ1-2:
يجب على مؤسسات الخدمات المالية الإسلامية الإقرار
بحقوق أصحاب حسابات الاستثمار في مراقبة أداء استثماراتهم و المخاطر ذات العلاقة , و وضع الوسائل الكافية لضمان المحافظة على هذه الحقوق و ممارساتهم .

المبدأ2-2 :
يجب على مؤسسات الخدمات المالية الإسلامية اعتماد إستراتيجية استثمار سليمة تتلاءم مع المخاطر و العوائد المتوقعة لأصحاب حسابات الاستثمار ( آخذين في الحسبان التمييز بين أصحاب حسابات الاستثمار المقيّدة و المطلقة ), بالإضافة إلى اعتماد الشفافية في دعم أي عوائد .

القسم الثالث : الالتزام بأحكام الشريعة الإسلامية و مبادئها :

المبدأ1-3 :
يجب على مؤسسات الخدمات المالية الإسلامية أن تضع آلية مناسبة للحصول على الأحكام الشرعية , و الالتزام بتطبيق الفتاوى و لمراقبة الالتزام بالشريعة في جميع نواحي منتجاتها و عملياتها و نشاطاتها , 

و يمكن للسلطات الإشرافية ترتيب اختيار مناسب يضع بعناية الشروط المطلوبة قبل قيام أي مؤسسة خدمات مالية إسلامية بتعيين أي عالم شريعة كعضو في هيئة الرقابة الشرعية التابعة لها , بما يؤدي إلى تعزيز ثقة الجمهور في هيئة الرقابة الشرعية .

المبدأ2-3 :
يجب على مؤسسات الخدمات المالية الإسلامية الالتزام بأحكام الشريعة الإسلامية و مبادئها المنصوص عليها في قرارات علماء الشريعة للمؤسسةو يجب على المؤسسة أن تتيح اطلاع الجمهور على هذه الأحكام و المبادئ


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (2 مايو 2011)

مشكور أخي الكريم
صحيح أن في السلامة المهنية يوجد إدارة مخاطر ولكن ما ذكرت هو اجارة المخاطر المصرفية والمالية وهو بعيد ن اخصاصنا
مع العلم أن بداية علم ادارة المخاطر نشأ ماليا ثم انتقل إلى باقي الفروع ولكن ببنود أخرى
تحياتي


----------



## shamsiye (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*الف شكر وتقدير ... لهذه المعلومات القيمة .*


----------



## enwaijee (13 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## VIPM2012 (16 فبراير 2013)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــوررر


----------

